# I'll tip you in the app



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Take a guess at the screenshot which passenger told me they would tip me in the app.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Take a guess at the screenshot which passenger told me they would tip me in the app.


How many guesses can I have?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> How many guesses can I have?


One lol.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I had four yesterday. Guess what, none so far. I’m tempted to let them know that if they follow thru, they’ll be part of the 3% that follow thru


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Pax: I’ll tip you in the app.
Me: Cool, I’ll drive you there in the app. (Traces route on screen with finger)


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Take a guess at the screenshot which passenger told me they would tip me in the app.


Listen, we will always have abfew of these paxholes every week. Only thing you can do is issue a one star. Its' their rating that concerns them, hence the BS they give us. In the rare case that they are truthful and do tip, oh well, its' the 99% of liars to blame.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

At least they tip you.










Come back and complain when you receive ZERO tips all day.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In my experience tippers don’t talk about tipping they just do it quietly. Talkers never tip.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

At least you didn't get this


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

All at least 2x surge.... raking In the tips


----------



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Take a guess at the screenshot which passenger told me they would tip me in the app.


How many of them were your family?


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I take that quote with a grain of salt if they do they do, some forget it happens some just say that to make you feel better either way it's nice to get one if not oh well.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I just got that one last night. Three drunk businessmen accidentally put in a hotel with the same name in Baltimore instead of Richmond. What was a long trip turned into a min fare.

“I’ll tip you in the app”.

Right. I almost opted to continue on to Baltimore.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber really needs to allow us to change pax ratings (like we could before), or give us 24 hours to rate like Lyft. Less than 10% of the "I'll tip you in the app" people actually do and they should be mercilessly downrated. But I hate to zap the 5% or so of pax who actually tip like they said they would.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Uber really needs to allow us to change pax ratings (like we could before), or give us 24 hours to rate like Lyft. Less than 10% of the "I'll tip you in the app" people actually do and they should be mercilessly downrated. But I hate to zap the 5% or so of pax who actually tip like they said they would.


I always always give 4 stars max UNLESS I get a cash tip OR sometimes I just have a gut feeling about a pax and listen to my intuition- give them a 5-star rating, and I am often (but not always) right. I despise when I give them the benefit of the doubt then they don't tip - makes me want to find them and hurt them.

The intuition thing Happened this morning - nice guy, short trip, and he seemed to make a point of rating me (or doing something on his phone) right as I turned around to say by and wish him a nice day. I thought "I think that was one of those "quick-tippers" who thinks we can tell they tipped before we rate them"
Long story short, I rated him 5 and then saw that he did tip, so i was glad and felt good.

I figure for the 20 ass-hat non-tippers I give 4-stars to, I won't feel too bad for the ONE 4-star rating I give to someone who does tip in app. They'll still get a ride regardless of rating, and they won't be hurt by my 4-star, PLUS the overwhelming odds are that the person won't tip, and it makes me feel less ass-reamed to not give those cheap shits 5-stars. Stupid and petty, perhaps, but if it helps me get through the day without ripping someone's arms out of their sockets, give me this one silly thing.



backcountryrez said:


> At least they tip you.
> 
> View attachment 226194
> 
> ...


I had a day like that last Friday (see lovely pix from friday - pathetic really) - 12 GD rides and not one single Mutha ****ing tip. I mean a few were under a damn mile or about a mile - I mean, you can't throw me a ****ing BUCK you cheap stingy bastards? At least Almost all were surging - maybe one or two were boosts - but I didn't drive again until today - I was so over everything and full of hatred towards all. Oh!! OH!! But why am I complaining?! I got TWO "Excellent Service" (or some shit) badges on Friday - ZIPADEE DOO DAW!!!! Where do I cash those babies in? And all who rated me gave me 5-stars, so really, I should have been singing joyfully with the birds and the bunnies amongst the rainbows and unicorns. I felt like Snow White, Cinderella, and Princess & the Pea all wrapped up in one glowing sparkly Disney Character.

What a bunch of crusty, oozing, herpecetic lesions on the assholes of life.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Getting tipped on surge trips is almost nonexistent in my experience. Especially anything over 2x.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Getting tipped on surge trips is almost nonexistent in my experience. Especially anything over 2x.


It really pisses me off when I snag a GREAT surge, and they're going 1.2 miles or less....when I COULD HAVE gotten one going, I don't know, TWO MILES OR MORE?

And surges die so quickly because there are so many of us pathetic drivers out like scavengers - we're the human equivalent of vultures, African wild dogs, and hyenas - during the guaranteed surge moments, once you drop that 1.2 mile surge ride off, there's barely any light orange remaining on the damn screen.



1.5xorbust said:


> Getting tipped on surge trips is almost nonexistent in my experience. Especially anything over 2x.


One of my favorite most memorable trips was a 3.4x surge during LA's NBA All star weekend and the girl proceeded to tip me 20% on top of that. I'll never forget her. I even gave her a 5-star rating since it was such a nice surge, I didn't even care if she tipped (and truly didn't expect her to).


----------

